# Barnes Expanders



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have T/C Omega 50 cal. Ive been shooting Barnes expanders for a couple years with alot of success. Im hearing that these bullets will no longer be available. Ive tried xtp's and cant get the groups i get with the expanders. Any ideas?


----------

